# An Open Letter to 22LR Buyers and Seekers



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

An Open Letter to 22LR Buyers and Seekers


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Old article from 2014

AFS


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry, didn't notice the date, but still pertinent, unfortunately.


----------

